# Happy Gotcha, Alexandria!



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's been one year, to the day, that one of my greatest joys has found her way into my life and made me the luckiest person I know.

It was one year ago that I just happened to be looking at the sad faces of the SPCA of Central Florida, all begging to go home. As sad as they were, the just didn't connect to me enough for me to push past the 'i'm going to be killed by my mother' thought. But just as I was about to leave, a small drowned rat caught my eye and I turned to find out what it was. Practically running to the cage so that nobody else would get there, I almost pushed someone out of the way. 

And there she was. Behind a cute little husky that looked pure, was a slightly trembling little GSD-looking dog that had markings I'd never really noticed. At that point, I wasn't aware what sables looked like as puppies. Regardless, nothing mattered when her little eyes connected with mine. They were so much more soulful than any of the other puppies or dogs I'd seen. They locked onto mine - she had me.

I spent the next half hour in the cage with the two 'sisters' and rather enjoyed the small puppy teeth from the two nibbling on my pant legs and shoes. The little four-month-olds were right in the middle of teething, and it was evident that my baby had been the target of the other pup's teething. Alexandria's ears had little patches of hair missing where her 'sister' had been tugging and tugging. 

While most would have seen the two and quickly picked the white and reddish colored husky pup that was slightly bigger, healthier-looking, and had one blue eye, I went for the scrawny little drowned rat in the back of the kennel. The one with the patches of hair missing on her ears. The one with a tail so long and skinny it seemed unreal. The one that didn't bound up to me immediately, and was a little more hesitant to let me touch her. The smaller one.

I knew that I should have taken the one that was more obviously 'healthy' by her appearance, the one that was a little bigger and seemed to have developed better, the one that was more happy to be around me and allow me to touch her and mess with her. 

But I didn't. 

I took the one that saw into my soul and stole a piece of me, refusing to give it back.

After that half-hour, I hated to part with the pup and wonder if I'd ever see her again. It's hard to know that the organization would probably be hesitant to give up a puppy, and one of such a high-energy breeding, to a young woman that was only seasonal at Disney and a full-time college student. Especially since I already had another dog and two cats. But they must have seen something in me, because after talking with me about my current animals and living situation, they smiled and agreed that she would be a good match for me. I couldn't hold my excitement - I almost jumped out of my chair. That little soul that had taken a piece of me and tucked it away to be forever hers would be going home with me. And that day, too! She was already spayed - ready to go home. She'd been there almost a month, and nobody had taken her. One of her 'sisters' was taken home, but she and the other remained. 

I'd been told that the three of them (the other two looking very much like pure husky pups) were found in an abandoned, foreclosed home. They were referred to as 'sisters' from the same litter because they were all in the same pen, but were the only three dogs in the house. She'd been a mess when she was separated from her 'sisters' and I soon noted that when they carried her up to me. "Sorry, you may have to carry her for a few days. She doesn't want to walk on the leash. I don't think she understands what it is" said the woman that brought her to me. 

I knew it would be a bumpy road, and it has been. A VERY bumpy road. 

It's been a year since that day - the day my angel stole that piece of me. I don't think she'll ever give it back to me, but I couldn't care less.

Here's a picture of the afternoon I got her, one year ago:










I really like this picture, actually. It's sort of a before and after for both of us. She's a completely different dog (both physically and emotionally) and I've lost 30lbs since then.

Here she is today:










I don't know what I'd do without her in my life. How did I get so lucky?

Happy Gotcha Day, Alexandria!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day Alexandria!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, what an awesome story, and an awesome find. I don't know who is more lucky, you or her  :wub: Congrats to you both on her GOTCHA DAY!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww, I can't believe it's been a year! She is a wonderful dog! She's been a blessing to not only you, but also to Zira. Alex has helped Zira so much in the past months with all her fears and weird issues. :wub: She's also the only other dog Zira has that understands her and how she plays... and actually plays back! They really do help each other....


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Happy gotcha day! I never get tired of looking at your beautiful dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, looking at her body language in the first one and the gorgeous happy girl in the second...she knows what a lucky girl she is!
Happy Gotcha day Beautiful Alex! 
Good to read Alex has helped Zira, too.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Happy gotcha day Alexandria! Awesome story. Gorgeous dog. I got my GSD from the SPCA too. I hope Alexandria's sister and the husky found equally loving homes.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful dog..and your weight loss, that's a great accomplishment. I enjoyed your writing style also, you express yourself very well..


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Alex & Lauren!!!! Such a wonderful story with a VERY happy ending!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Gotcha day!! What a beautiful girl you have there!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She has grown into a beautiful girl! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------

